# Super Hero TV shows



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2018)

Which Super Hero TV show of either Marvelverse or DC-verse is your favorite and why?

Please, no show bashing, lest ye mods of Mount Olympus throw down the YE GREAT AND TERRIBL hammer of banning upon thy cranium.

Mine is Daredevil as it kind of follows my life in the crisis of faith department.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 28, 2018)

*Daredevil* - great storytelling (so was Luke Cage 2 imho)
*Gotham* - its taken the campiness of 60's Batman and given it a darker modern twist
*Titans* is only 3 episodes in but I'm suprised that I'm liking it so far - the story is going well even if its sometimes more violent than it needs to be and Starfires hooker costume is still rubbish (but works in context)
*Into the Badlands* - a great dystopian kung fu epic and my favourite show atm (its heroes count as superpowered)


I liked the first season of Runaways and am waiting expectantly for season 2
I got bored with the CW shows about 2 seasons ago and no longer watch them


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2018)

Tonguez said:


> *Daredevil* - great storytelling (so was Luke Cage 2 imho)
> *Gotham* - its taken the campiness of 60's Batman and given it a darker modern twist
> *Titans* is only 3 episodes in but I'm suprised that I'm liking it so far - the story is going well even if its sometimes more violent than it needs to be and Starfires hooker costume is still rubbish (but works in context)
> *Into the Badlands* - a great dystopian kung fu epic and my favourite show atm (its heroes count as superpowered)
> ...




I am watching my shows on netflix, so I am probably 1 season behind, but Daredevil has been #1 for me from S 1 Ep 1.

I am not to the season 2 of Luke Cage, but it is in my que, and I will be going there next.

I love Gotham for its dark twist, but as I am a Browncoat, Morena Baccarin stole my heart. [Dr. Leslie Thompkins, M.E. IIRC]

I've not heard of Titans and I have Into the Badlands in my que.

Edit:

Would Supernatural be considered a superhero show, even though it is not DC or marvel?

Two more things: I wish the would make Dr. Strange and Bright as series', even as a one season limited run.

Edit 2:

finished Daredevil, now on Luke Cage


----------



## Hussar (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been watching the Flash with my daughter and she's loving it, so, it ranks pretty high on my list.  Fun, not too serious and it's getting her into the genre so it's something we can share.

Jessica Jones season 1 is definitely my favorite followed by Daredevil.  

League of Legends is definitely a guilty pleasure, but, again, fun and campy.

Never really got into Gotham.  Watched the first season, but, it did kinda fail to hook me.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 30, 2018)

Hussar said:


> I've been watching the Flash with my daughter and she's loving it, so, it ranks pretty high on my list.  Fun, not too serious and it's getting her into the genre so it's something we can share..




I absolutley loved The Flash when it started primarily because it was a fun take on the genre (as The Flash should be) and the ensemble had a bit of chemistry going for it. 

However as the seasons progressed Barry has become more and more angsty and the plots too formulaic - I just ended up getting bored with it (, and they use Speedsters far too often - theres something like 9 of them on the roster now?)


----------



## Jester David (Oct 31, 2018)

I like most of the Marvel Netflix shows. 
_Agents or SHIELD _has been pretty solid the last few years. Really, since the second half of season one. And I’d bet the first half holds up better when you know what’s coming...

But I want to shout out _Legends of Tomorrow_. I want most of the CW/ Arrowverse shows and those are... okay. But LoT is stupid and ridiculous and glorious. 
The first season was rough. So bad. And th first half of season 2 was so-so. But then they hit their stride and just stopped trying to fight the fact the protagonists are literally the worst. It went full on absurd and just kept trying to top itself in insanity. It’s so self aware and fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2018)

Jester David said:


> I like most of the Marvel Netflix shows.
> _Agents or SHIELD _has been pretty solid the last few years. Really, since the second half of season one. And I’d bet the first half holds up better when you know what’s coming...
> 
> But I want to shout out _Legends of Tomorrow_. I want most of the CW/ Arrowverse shows and those are... okay. But LoT is stupid and ridiculous and glorious.
> The first season was rough. So bad. And th first half of season 2 was so-so. But then they hit their stride and just stopped trying to fight the fact the protagonists are literally the worst. It went full on absurd and just kept trying to top itself in insanity. It’s so self aware and fun.




ok, this is kind of funny. I have been waiting for netflix to get season 5 and I just checked and saw that season 5 is on netflix now, but i never saw a notification of this!

thank you for the shout out for legends of tomorrow. I gave up after the first episode and will give the show a second chance.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 31, 2018)

I think the Marvel show on Netflix are slow burn thus boring. The DC shows on The CW are fun. I watch Supergirl when I need a pick me up. Kara is so bright and sunny. I just loved her intervention in the alien bar in the most recent episode. It was halarious. I too think she should have gone with the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Jester David (Oct 31, 2018)

Aeson said:


> I think the Marvel show on Netflix are slow burn thus boring. The DC shows on The CW are fun. I watch Supergirl when I need a pick me up. Kara is so bright and sunny. I just loved her intervention in the alien bar in the most recent episode. It was halarious. I too think she should have gone with the Beastie Boys.



That was a solid episode. I loved the gradual and realistic radicalization of an otherwise normal person. And showing how the last three years of dramatic season finales would have affected the common folk...


----------



## Aeson (Oct 31, 2018)

Jester David said:


> That was a solid episode. I loved the gradual and realistic radicalization of an otherwise normal person. And showing how the last three years of dramatic season finales would have affected the common folk...



I thought the same thing. The main characters took a backseat almost. I enjoyed everything about the episode.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 31, 2018)

I like both versions of The Flash that have hit the airwaves.  Of the modern DC/Marvel shows, that’s the only one I watch.

Enjoyed Heroes and Alphas, too.

And Greatest American Hero has a spot in my heart, and Misfits of Science was fun while it lasted as well.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 31, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like bot versions of The Flash that have hit the airwaves.  Of the modern DC/Marvel shows, that’s the only one I watch.
> 
> Enjoyed Heroes and Alphas, too.
> 
> And Greatest American Hero has a spot in my heart, and Misfits of Science was fun while it lasted as well.




Dang you old. 

I liked them also. Like so many shows Greatest American Hero may be getting a revival. A woman this time. I wonder if her sidekick will eat dog biscuits also. Alphas should have been given more time.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 31, 2018)

I haven't watched all that many. I've only watched:

*Jessica Jones:* Enjoyed both seasons
*Dare Devil:* Still have to watch the third season, but loved the other two.
*Luke Cage:* Watched the first season, then stopped watching it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 31, 2018)

Aeson said:


> Dang you old.
> 
> I liked them also. Like so many shows Greatest American Hero may be getting a revival. A woman this time. I wonder if her sidekick will eat dog biscuits also. Alphas should have been given more time.




Yup.  Just turned 51.  Mom gave me an AARP membership.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2018)

Gotham is my favourite.

Followed by Daredevil, then Supergirl, Jessica Jones, and Iron Fist got much better this year.

Arrow once was, then I went off it for a few years, but it's picked up again.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 1, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like bot versions of The Flash that have hit the airwaves.  Of the modern DC/Marvel shows, that’s the only one I watch.
> 
> Enjoyed Heroes and Alphas, too.
> 
> And Greatest American Hero has a spot in my heart, and Misfits of Science was fun while it lasted as well.




Oh wow, thats going back.

Greatest American Hero was our family viewing show when I was growing up and I still sing the theme song "look at what happened to me-ee, I can't beleive it myself..." in the shower.

I liked the Misfits of Science too, also looking back in that era I liked Automan (the Tron-ripoff holographic crimefighter)

Havent seen Alphas


----------



## Hussar (Nov 1, 2018)

I started watching Supergirl with my wife and really enjoyed season 1.  Then they moved to the CW and turned it into a teen romance drama and both of us really tuned out.  Just can't force ourselves to watch it.  Quit halfway through season 2.  Real shame.  The show had potential, but, I can't just get into it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 2, 2018)

Also liked Linda Carter as Wonder Woman, FWIW.  Didn’t see the movies, just the clips, but I think Gal Godin is doing an excellent job filling LC’s bracelets!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 2, 2018)

She plays the president on Supergirl.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 6, 2018)

Since I'm not supposed to bash shows I don't care for:
- I enjoyed Jessica Jones and Daredevil (haven't watched any of the other netflix superhero shows, yet)
- Agents of SHIELD has kind of grown on me. It started out okay but gets better with each new season so far.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you for not show bashing, but my concern was that there not be any comments that could be taken as a personal attack, is all.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 6, 2018)

I definitely recommend Alphas. It was a bit of a "closer-to-reality" take on Superheroes than most shows, and it had a very interesting style.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2018)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I definitely recommend Alphas. It was a bit of a "closer-to-reality" take on Superheroes than most shows, and it had a very interesting style.



is that the show set in New Orleans and the 'alphas' are creatures who built the city way back in the 1800's?


----------



## ccs (Nov 6, 2018)

I'd say Legends of Tomorrow is my favorite.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Nov 6, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> is that the show set in New Orleans and the 'alphas' are creatures who built the city way back in the 1800's?




No, that's _The originals_. _Alphas_ was about people who had, mostly somewhat believable minor superpowers, but that came with drawbacks of the mental health variety.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 6, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> is that the show set in New Orleans and the 'alphas' are creatures who built the city way back in the 1800's?




A Heroes type clone. Alphas were a new evolution of humans. There was a Prof. X type character that was studying/mentoring the Alphas.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2018)

Michael Silverbane said:


> No, that's _The originals_. _Alphas_ was about people who had, mostly somewhat believable minor superpowers, but that came with drawbacks of the mental health variety.






Aeson said:


> A Heroes type clone. Alphas were a new evolution of humans. There was a Prof. X type character that was studying/mentoring the Alphas.



Ah, thanks guys!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 7, 2018)

Aeson said:


> A Heroes type clone. Alphas were a new evolution of humans. There was a Prof. X type character that was studying/mentoring the Alphas.



He' more a "Prof." type character - he doesn't have any abilities.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 7, 2018)

Michael Silverbane said:


> No, that's _The originals_. _Alphas_ was about people who had, mostly somewhat believable minor superpowers, but that came with drawbacks of the mental health variety.




Well, drawbacks of SOME kind- the “brick” risked having his cardiopulmonary system blowing out when he used his powers too much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 7, 2018)

And what was that “X-men with the serial numbers filed off” show a few years ago?  No costumes or anything.  I thought it was a straight-up ripoff until I saw Marvel mentioned in the credits.

Edit: _Mutant X._


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And what was that “X-men with the serial numbers filed off” show a few years ago?  No costumes or anything.  I thought it was a straight-up ripoff until I saw Marvel mentioned in the credits.



Mutant X


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2018)

The only superhero show I couldn't watch was Superboy. 
I even watched "The Cape".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, drawbacks of SOME kind- the “brick” risked having his cardiopulmonary system blowing out when he used his powers too much.



puts a new meaning on giving from your heart.

Edit:

on the DC comic  strain, if the flash does not eat, his glucose could drop out and that has some nasty  repercussions. Mine dropped to 47 yesterday and let me tell you that was less then fun. [Fun > x^2]


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2018)

hero4hire said:


> The only superhero show I couldn't watch was Superboy.
> I even watched "The Cape".




I actually liked the cape, despite the badly realised villain, the whole circus of crime angle and the spidersilk cape was amusing and a fun nod to the superheroes of the 1930s comic strips (like Mandrake, the Phantom, Batman)

I would have liked to see another season


----------



## Jester David (Nov 10, 2018)

Tonguez said:


> I actually liked the cape, despite the badly realised villain, the whole circus of crime angle and the spidersilk cape was amusing and a fun nod to the superheroes of the 1930s comic strips (like Mandrake, the Phantom, Batman)
> 
> I would have liked to see another season




Perhaps... five more seasons. And maybe a movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2018)

On the one hand, I can think of a lot of extant heroes that I think would translate well to TV or movies.  OTOH, I think it is too easy to screw up a Supers genre show/movie, and wouldn’t want to see many of them warped that way.

It might be interesting, though, to see some more done a la _Mutant X_, where the characters and situations are similar to but not quite the same as the world of the characters we know.  Like the Elseworlds line, or versions of the characters from other dimensions.  Hell, an Elseworlds series could be fun.  They could do it AHS style, even, with the alternative characters being given a miniseries or whole season.

DC did OK with _Gotham By Gaslight_.  _1602_ was cool.  A storyline in which a Merlin-esque figure uses the powers of the original Green Lantern or Starman devices could be cool.

Then there are characters like Adam Strange, who could really fill the void of series like Flash Gordon or the old Commando Cody serials.

Or imagine all the stories that could be told about the Legion of Super Heroes.  Or involving the Kree, Skrull & Shi’Ar empires.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey a Fantastic Four TV show!  




  Well, maybe not.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 10, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the one hand, I can think of a lot of extant heroes that I think would translate well to TV or movies.  OTOH, I think it is too easy to screw up a Supers genre show/movie, and wouldn’t want to see many of them warped that way.
> 
> It might be interesting, though, to see some more done a la _Mutant X_, where the characters and situations are similar to but not quite the same as the world of the characters we know.  Like the Elseworlds line, or versions of the characters from other dimensions.  Hell, an Elseworlds series could be fun.  They could do it AHS style, even, with the alternative characters being given a miniseries or whole season.
> 
> ...




There will be an Elseworlds miniseries of sorts. The Arrowverse crossovers this year will feature it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2018)

Aeson said:


> There will be an Elseworlds miniseries of sorts. The Arrowverse crossovers this year will feature it.




That is going to be awesome. Batwoman, Superman, Lois Lane...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2018)

Shoot.  I never watch those.  Maybe...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2018)

hey all, I just finished season 2 of Luke cage and they have the picture of the actor for Luke's father with the note of "in memorium of  ..."

So, I look on IMDB and it says he passed in February of 2018. I wonder if that means the end of the show? It ends rather final. You will  have to watch the show to see what I mean.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey all, I just finished season 2 of Luke cage and they have the picture of the actor for Luke's father with the note of "in memorium of  ..."
> 
> So, I look on IMDB and it says he passed in February of 2018. I wonder if that means the end of the show? It ends rather final. You will  have to watch the show to see what I mean.




Both it and Iron Fist were cancelled last month.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 10, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the one hand, I can think of a lot of extant heroes that I think would translate well to TV or movies.  OTOH, I think it is too easy to screw up a Supers genre show/movie, and wouldn’t want to see many of them warped that way.
> 
> It might be interesting, though, to see some more done a la _Mutant X_, where the characters and situations are similar to but not quite the same as the world of the characters we know.  Like the Elseworlds line, or versions of the characters from other dimensions.  Hell, an Elseworlds series could be fun.  They could do it AHS style, even, with the alternative characters being given a miniseries or whole season.
> 
> ...




A version of Adam Strange already showed up in the Krypton series, so they could spin that off into something

I also think Arrow/Flash are already doing elseworlds. They did the Nazi World version of themselves in season 4s crossover and introduced The Ray as an animated short. 

I also hear that anew Flash Gordon movie is being developed.

Finally I also see that the trailer for Season 2 of Runaways is out on Hulu. I watched season 1 and enjoyed it - so add that to the watch list too


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Both it and Iron Fist were cancelled last month.




No way! Wow!!


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 11, 2018)

You know I was thinking about Heroes and what power from it I would like to have it and I settled on Micah's  technopathy.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2018)

trappedslider said:


> You know I was thinking about Heroes and what power from it I would like to have it and I settled on Micah's  technopathy.




When I was a young lad I wanted invisibility, so I could sneak in the girls locker room. Now I can think of far better uses for it....that bank across the street looks....ahem...never mind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 11, 2018)

I used to want super speed or invulnerability, probably because I was a slow, fat kid who got bullied a lot.

Now, I just want a power ring...’cause I like rings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2018)

I wanted to be "The shadow'"


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2018)

I liked the movie with Alec Baldwin. I could watch a series. I'd like it set in the same time period.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2018)

The 20's to 40's were a special time. I liked it to.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I used to want super speed or invulnerability, probably because I was a slow, fat kid who got bullied a lot.
> 
> Now, I just want a power ring...’cause I like rings.




For me it was flight, until I realised that flight without an accompanying invulnerability was a death sentence. One mistake...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2018)

Morrus said:


> For me it was flight, until I realised that flight without an accompanying invulnerability was a death sentence. One mistake...




[video=youtube;B4JCehDOy54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4JCehDOy54[/video]


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 12, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the one hand, I can think of a lot of extant heroes that I think would translate well to TV or movies.  OTOH, I think it is too easy to screw up a Supers genre show/movie, and wouldn’t want to see many of them warped that way.



Alas, that's very much my own take.

When I was a kid my favorite superhero comics were the ones about the 'Legion of Superheroes' in the 30th century, especially if they featured Wildfire prominently.
A TV show would likely look really cheesy and thematically be turned into an angsty teenage soap, similar to the CW shows. So, it's probably best if there's never a tv show about it, allowing me to preserve my fond childhood memories.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 12, 2018)

Jhaelen said:


> Alas, that's very much my own take.
> 
> When I was a kid my favorite superhero comics were the ones about the 'Legion of Superheroes' in the 30th century, especially if they featured Wildfire prominently.
> A TV show would likely look really cheesy and thematically be turned into an angsty teenage soap, similar to the CW shows. So, it's probably best if there's never a tv show about it, allowing me to preserve my fond childhood memories.




I think the SFX would be fine...in the right hands.  Especially as an animated show, of course.  

The Achilles heel would indeed be the writing.  The LoSH could legitimately feature some angstsy stuff- just like the Teen Titans- depending on the particular era.  After all, it was founded by teens & twenty-somethings.

But also like the TT, they grew up and the storylines and dynamics changed.

Which reminds me...

I’d get a kick out of a good take on the Legion of SUBSTITUTE Heroes, Inferior Five, Great Lakes Avengers, Dist H For Hero or one of the other less serious super groups.  

No Power Pack, though.  Powderpuff Girls was better than any conceivable version of Marvel’s youngest superheroes.

Hawk & Dove could be interesting.

And of course, smaller companies’ ideas would be cool, too.  Archer & Armstrong.  Astro City.  Powers.

Again, all assuming you could get good writers...and the right networks to host such shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 14, 2018)

I don’t subscribe to Hulu- or any other channel, for that matter- but...

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/hulu-develop-shows-based-george-233044134.html

Hulu, _don’t screw this up._ This SHOULD be ideal for TV.  Like _Thieves’ World_, there’s a goodly number of central characters, plus a lot of potential for one-shots & short story arcs.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 1, 2018)

Elseworlds crossover event starts Sunday December 9 on The CW.*
Probably will go thusly Supergirl --> Arrow --> Legends of Tomorrow --> Flash
Black Lightning is not part of the Arrowverse despite being from the same production company, it will not be part of this.
[video=youtube_share;yA39V7nWx3w]https://youtu.be/yA39V7nWx3w[/video]
*Check local listings


----------



## Aeson (Dec 10, 2018)

The Flash came on tonight instead of Supergirl so it is part 1 not Supergirl. Maybe Supergirl will be on Tuesday night?


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 10, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Gotham is my favourite.
> 
> Followed by Daredevil, then Supergirl, Jessica Jones, and Iron Fist got much better this year.
> 
> Arrow once was, then I went off it for a few years, but it's picked up again.




Arrow and Flash both had a dip in quality, but are doing much better. Supergirl, too, from what I've heard. I didn't love the second season, especially after the first, but Ive been told repeatedly that it's really good again.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2018)

I got the feels during part 1 when they went to Earth 38 to meetup with Supergirl.
[video=youtube_share;uzlyGxDx8Ck]https://youtu.be/uzlyGxDx8Ck[/video]


----------



## Chad Cordova (Dec 11, 2018)

That Elseworlds trailer looks pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. I don't watch "live" TV, so sometimes I miss out on stuff.

For as strange as it was, I really liked the 1st season of Heroes. Besides that, I feel like the DC TV shows are doing better than the Marvel Netflix shows. However, I watch them all. A little bit disappointed in Iron Fist, but it still has it's place. Same with the Runaways. 

My favorite so far is Smallville and Flash, but I haven't watched much of Supergirl yet.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2018)

No spoilers for the Elseworlds crossover please. This isn’t a spoiler thread. It doesn’t show here for a couple of weeks. You can start a new thread for that.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2018)

Morrus said:


> No spoilers for the Elseworlds crossover please. This isn’t a spoiler thread. It doesn’t show here for a couple of weeks. You can start a new thread for that.




Got it, el jefe. I didn't think I gave anything away in my post. I'll keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> Please, no show bashing, lest ye mods of Mount Olympus throw down the YE GREAT AND TERRIBLE hammer of banning upon thy cranium.






Morrus said:


> No spoilers for the Elseworlds crossover please. This isn’t a spoiler thread. It doesn’t show here for a couple of weeks. You can start a new thread for that.




A reiteration of the rules of this thread, for posterity.


----------

